# Having trouble upgrading PHP



## millionaire_mind (Feb 6, 2011)

Can someone please help?


```
m -lcrypt -lxml2 -lz -liconv -lm -lcrypt  -o sapi/cgi/php-cgi
Build complete.
Don't forget to run 'make test'.
===>  Installing for php5-5.3.5
===>   php5-5.3.5 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===>   php5-5.3.5 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if lang/php5 already installed
===>   An older version of lang/php5 is already installed (ap22-php5-5.3.2)
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of lang/php5
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for lang/php5
xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx# make install clean
===>  Installing for php5-5.3.5
===>   php5-5.3.5 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===>   php5-5.3.5 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   php5-5.3.5 depends on shared library: pcre.0 - found
===>   php5-5.3.5 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if lang/php5 already installed
===>   An older version of lang/php5 is already installed (ap22-php5-5.3.2)
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of lang/php5
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for lang/php5
xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx# make install clean
===>  Installing for php5-5.3.5
===>   php5-5.3.5 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===>   php5-5.3.5 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   php5-5.3.5 depends on shared library: pcre.0 - found
===>   php5-5.3.5 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if lang/php5 already installed
===>   An older version of lang/php5 is already installed (ap22-php5-5.3.2)
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of lang/php5
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx#
xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx# make reinstall
===>  Installing for php5-5.3.5
===>   php5-5.3.5 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===>   php5-5.3.5 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   php5-5.3.5 depends on shared library: pcre.0 - found
===>   php5-5.3.5 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if lang/php5 already installed
===>   An older version of lang/php5 is already installed (ap22-php5-5.3.2)
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of lang/php5
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx#
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 6, 2011)

No idea what ap22-php5-5.3.2 is supposed to be, but it's not lang/php5 (which is php5-5.3.5. So either try what is suggested:

`make FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=1 install`

or run

[cmd=]pkg_delete ap22-php5-5.3.2[/cmd]

before installing lang/php5


----------

